# Space for Carry-On Baggage



## Luke (Apr 21, 2018)

HI!

I'm planning a trip from LA to Gallup and have noticed that I'm not allowed to check luggage (presumably because they don't have that service at Gallup station.) I have a large holdall I need to take with me and wondered if the will be enough space for it. I'm booking a roomette and don't really want to squash in if it's really small. Is there space to put a large bag on the upper bunk, or is there a separate luggage space in the car that can be used?

Would appreciate any advice you can give!

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 21, 2018)

Luke said:


> HI!
> 
> I'm planning a trip from LA to Gallup and have noticed that I'm not allowed to check luggage (presumably because they don't have that service at Gallup station.) I have a large holdall I need to take with me and wondered if the will be enough space for it. I'm booking a roomette and don't really want to squash in if it's really small. Is there space to put a large bag on the upper bunk, or is there a separate luggage space in the car that can be used?
> 
> ...


You'll definitely have enough space in the baggage area downstairs in the sleeper. If it doesn't take up very much vertical space you should be able to fit it in the upper bunk. Either way, you'll be fine.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2018)

Be aware of Amtrak's carry-on baggage policies.

https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/carry-on-baggage.html



> 2 carry-on items, 50 lbs. and 28 x 22 x 14 inches each, onboard.


----------



## Luke (Apr 21, 2018)

That's great. Thank you! Really looking forward to it







So glad this forum exists, it's a really great help


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2018)

KmH said:


> Be aware of Amtrak's carry-on baggage policies.
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy/carry-on-baggage.html
> 
> ...


This. Can't really give you a good answer if we don't know how big the bag is.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 21, 2018)

Does your carry all bag have a zipper so it can be closed. I ask this so if you place it on the baggage shelves in the vestibule area across from the stairs, nothing would fall out if it is moved for a passenger to access their bag. Otherwise you could place it on the step by the hall window in your room.


----------



## cpotisch (Apr 22, 2018)

Luke said:


> That's great. Thank you! Really looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very glad we could help.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 22, 2018)

Given that we don't know the size of the bag, our "help" is still less than useful.


----------



## Luke (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks again. I don't have a tape measure with me but I'm confident the bag fits comfortably within the carry on size - I measured it before but can't remember!

It zips up so I will put it in the luggage space and all should be good.

Thanks


----------



## PVD (Apr 23, 2018)

Use a small bag for all the things you will need/want in the room during the trip, medicines, toiletries and the like. There are regulations as to size and weight, but as a carry on sleeper passenger putting a bag on the rack the likelihood of scrutiny of anything reasonably close is pretty slim. Some folks like to lay out change of clothes for a quick shower in advance in a convenient spot in your bag(s) so it doesn't require digging and repacking.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 25, 2018)

It's been my experience that carry on size rules are not enforced. This past Friday, I rode #14 LAX -> PDX and the family in the family room brought on a 'monster' roll on <what I thought was> a suitcase. I asked the woman about it's unusually large size (perhaps 50% bigger than any rolling suitcase I've ever seen! It was about the size of a 1920s steamship trunk!) as the lower area of the baggage 'rack' already had a couple of large suitcases in it, the 'monster' was left in the aisle in front of the baggage area, pretty much blocking everyone from getting past it to the stairwell. I always request roomette #14, so I got a ringside seat on the action. She said it was an oversize stroller for her kids. I think she had a toddler and a 3 year old. Fortunately, the attendant removed the big luggage from the lower part of the rack and rolled the stroller in. I think there was enough room to fit an airline-size carry on alongside the monster, but don't hold me to it.

Even on the NEC, I've never seen anyone be 'challenged' by a conductor or even another passenger about the size of a carry on. So, it's nearly commonplace that someone will bring on the largest rolling suitcase made and fortunately, find (or be directed to) the large luggage storage area in the car. Unfortunately, when it's a 4-wheeler piece of luggage, it rolls out into the aisle at every left turn and back when turning right.

It should be noted that Viewliner sleepers have NO baggage storage area other than the above the aisle 'cubby hole' in each room. As a result, I've witnessed the sleeper attendants tell the passenger to go back to the station and get it checked. I've also seen extra large suitcases in the shower! When that has happened, I simply roll the case into the aisle when I shower in the early AM (5:30ish) and roll it back when I'm done.


----------



## PVD (Apr 26, 2018)

That's pretty much it. There was a report on another board of someone being stopped recently at Newark on the NEC for oversized and charged $20, but that is extremely rare in any case. Also, consider that a SL sleeper is an entirely different animal as to luggage than an Amfleet coach. They do have occasional issues on the NEC due to almost no trains with checked bags, and people piling stuff up in the wheelchair spaces.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 26, 2018)

It is rare, but it does happen and folks need to be aware of the possibilities.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have never had an issue on any long distance train, though the VL Sleeper is a problem with no luggage racks like the SL. I have never seen someone charged for over sized luggage. Now I did see a woman with two luggage carts over loaded with massive sized bags be talked into checking her bags by the SCA and the Conductor. There were very nice and very courteous, showing her the available space, etc. so she could justify in her mind the reason to check her bags.


----------



## PVD (Apr 27, 2018)

At Atlanta last year I saw a couple with 2 very heavy bags (close to 70 lbs.each) Since there were 2 of them, they could legitimately check 4 bags, and the agent gave them a box and they offloaded enough stuff to let the bags make weight. The bags had wheels on them, so they rolled then in originally, lifting them might have been a job for a forklift.


----------

